# Blown thermostat??



## Daryll (Oct 9, 2011)

My son has had a corn snake for about 3 years now, (I'm just the maintenance man!!), and it seems like all the viv equipment is failing at the same time....

The viv was a package from our local reptile store, 36x15x15inch viv, with red heat lamp, thermostat and 30 inch flourescent tube (which has also just started flickering badly! I've ordered an LED light strip to replace it)

A few days ago the heat lamp bulb (IR type) stopped working. I went to take the bulb out and the glass came away from the metal fitting!
We ended up buying a ceramic heat emitter ("Lucky Reptile Dark Spot 100W") but it doesn't seem to work when its connected via the thermostat. If I plug the heater in directly to the power, it works.

I've tried plugging a normal household lamp to the thermostat and turned the thermostat up and down. The lamp doesent work unless I turn the thermostat right down, then as I turn it up the lamp lights for a second or 2, then goes out again.

The Thermostat is a "Microclimate B1" which it apparently should be suitable for ceramic heaters.

Is it possible the thermostat was blown when the bulb went??

Is there a way to check or repair these..?

Any help appreciated ASAP

Daryll.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

the microclimate b1 you have it may have blown some places will repair them for £1 but i think that`s when you have a `habistat` one go , you just send them back and they will repair them for you so may be worth contacting the manufacturer.
i use these heat systems they really are very good even though the initial out lay is high. may be worth a look ? AHS Heaters

eta just spoke to someone who said it sounds as if the fuse on your microclimate may have blown and said to contact microclimate and get them to send you a new fuse. hth


----------



## Daryll (Oct 9, 2011)

Many thanks Diablo,

After posting here I did find the Microclimate website so I've sent them and email detailing the problem... hopefully they'll offer to send a new fuse..

Regards,

Daryll.


----------



## Daryll (Oct 9, 2011)

Just an update on this...

Had a reply from Paul Greenhough at Microclimate International:

"Sorry you are having a problem with the thermostat it sure does sound as if something strange happened when the bulb blew. We now offer a 5 year warranty on our products which started last year. I would be able to extend this onto your thermostat as a gesture of goodwill so we can get this resolved for you as quickly as possible.

Our new warranty requires any thermostat over 1 year old is returned to us with £5 enclosed to cover return carriage and paperwork. If you could also put a note inside the package just explaining what is wrong we will get this turned round for you quickly as we do not have many problems with our products so we dont get repairs in very often which means there is no queue."

I've packaged the thermostat up and it will go in the post tomorrow..:thumbsup:


----------



## Brooklyn Bella (Oct 28, 2020)

Hey guys! So I know that Herpstats/Vivarium Electronics thermostats are top of the line and highly recommended, but aren't exactly in my price range at the moment link(Especially since I would need one for 2 sources; heat mat and RHP). I've heard mixed things about Jumpstart, and I've read reviews about Century Digital thermostats. Both of these are on amazon. Keep in mind that I do not yet have a BP, nor will I for at least a month or so







. Any experience or advice you have on the above two? Or tell me what your favorite cheap thermostat is! Any answers are welcome! Thanks in advance


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Brooklyn Bella said:


> Hey guys! So I know that Herpstats/Vivarium Electronics thermostats are top of the line and highly recommended, but aren't exactly in my price range at the moment link(Especially since I would need one for 2 sources; heat mat and RHP). I've heard mixed things about Jumpstart, and I've read reviews about Century Digital thermostats. Both of these are on amazon. Keep in mind that I do not yet have a BP, nor will I for at least a month or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a super old thread so you'd be best starting your own. I've always used habistat thermostats and found them good. I would be wary of using cheap thermostats when you are controlling the temperature for a live animal. If it doesn't work and a heat mat overheats then you risk burns. 
Are you getting a young BP? You may already know, but heat mats are not ideal for BP as they get older. They are too heavy bodied and can cause heat spots if they lie on it. A heat lamp is much better.

If you haven't got the snake yet, I'd wait and save up to make sure you get the best equipment


----------

